# Zeilennummer einer txt-Datei ermitteln



## kurland (14. Juni 2005)

Hallo

Ich will die Nummer der Zeile ermitteln, die ich mittels folgendem Code suche:


```
Open "text.txt" For Input As #1    ' Datei Öffnen
      While Not EOF(1)    ' Zeilenweise einlesen bis Dateiende
         Line Input #1, sline
         ' und ausgeben
         If InStr(sline, strArtNummer) <> 0 Then ETBLine = sline
    Wend
    Close #1
```

Somit erhalte ich in ETBLine die gesuchte Zeile, nun möchte ich jedoch noch wissen, in welche Zeilennummer ich stehe?

Besten Dank
Kurland


----------



## wincnc (14. Juni 2005)

Hallo, bau doch einfach einen Zähler mit ein.

```
Dim Zeile As Long

Zeile = 1

Open "text.txt" For Input As #1    ' Datei Öffnen
      While Not EOF(1)    ' Zeilenweise einlesen bis Dateiende
         Line Input #1, sline
         ' und ausgeben
         If InStr(sline, strArtNummer) <> 0 Then
           ETBLine = sline
           Zeile = Zeile + 1
           MsgBox Zeile
         End If
      Wend
    Close #1
```


----------

